# Canon 6D won't turn on



## Evertking (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello, i really hope someone help me here. My 6d rolled off the couch and on to the floor and now it won't turn on! Not a big fall AT ALL.
Am I missing something? No power going to the camera at all, the battery is fully charged.
Oh, I'm gonna be sick


----------



## weepete (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh, dear! Could be multipe things unfortunatley. Realistically you'll probably need to send it in to Canon for repair.


----------



## Evertking (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah, that's what it's looking like. I have tried all the things I have found on the web and YouTube and nothing works. I have never had a camera repaired, ever. I'm wondering what the cost will be like?


----------

